# Admission In LMDC



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

I am just looking for the students who deposited their fee n everything...!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I did 
BDS
Class of 2017


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> I did
> BDS
> Class of 2017


Couldnt control could you..
"Class of 2017"


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Couldnt control could you..
> "Class of 2017"


Hahahahaha stalker


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

I did for mbbs


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Whats ur aggregate Hassan?


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

81.4%


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lots of Congratulations!


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

what is the fee structure for mbbs?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

KRRISH said:


> what is the fee structure for mbbs?


According to their prospectus it's almost Rs 822,000..


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

i have deposited  for MBBS


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Ahmad Owais said:


> i have deposited  for MBBS


whats ur aggregate?


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

Itsss 80.2 percent


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Ahmad Owais said:


> Itsss 80.2 percent


did u get a call or u used some reference?


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

No I didnt received any call they asked me to submit my fee within a week during interview

- - - Updated - - -

Nd what abt u ???


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Ahmad Owais said:


> No I didnt received any call they asked me to submit my fee within a week during interview
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Nd what abt u ???


what do u maen DURING THE INTERVIEW that is strange! my agg is 79.9 they told me to visit them on tuesday so i can know my status again though i know there,s no chance!


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

What can I say abt that may be they deal people indivually

- - - Updated - - -

Use some reference as well than u will get otherwise difficult lol


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

congratulations ahmed!


----------



## Ahmad Owais (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanksssss ana nd hassan brooo I m new on this forum nd I dont know how to reply private mesgs though I m trying sorry dude


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahmad Owais said:


> Thanksssss ana nd hassan brooo I m new on this forum nd I dont know how to reply private mesgs though I m trying sorry dude



Ahmad have u submitted your fee already??


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

can someone plzzz tell me when will the classes start for MBBS?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

madysj said:


> can someone plzzz tell me when will the classes start for MBBS?


The classes start on 9th December, 5th is the orientation.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/666813676683549/

Anyone who joining LMDC can join this facebook group here, the purpose is to know eachother well from the start, thanks


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> The classes start on 9th December, 5th is the orientation.


i called them today n they told me k classes mid of dec sae shoro hon ge :/


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

madysj said:


> i called them today n they told me k classes mid of dec sae shoro hon ge :/


A friend called them and they said 5th ko orientation, 9th se classes start  they'll let us know don't worry.


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

can any one
 tell me closing merit of lmdc this year 
?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

arfasafet said:


> can any one
> tell me closing merit of lmdc this year
> ?


mbbs 80+
bds 67


----------



## alvi111 (Dec 3, 2013)

77% any chance this year interview ki call ki thi mjhay pehlay but abi tak admission cnfrm nai hua kch ho ga k nai????kia sari seats pori ho gai ya kia chaker hay ???? i really want to get admission


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

its too late admissions are over


----------



## alvi111 (Dec 3, 2013)

closing merit???????

- - - Updated - - -

any chance??????

- - - Updated - - -

last time 72% tha na


----------



## Hassan rafaqat (Oct 12, 2013)

80+


there is always next year  
try improving your aggregate !


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

When the classes will be started for MBBS in LMDC ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

thegamerboy09 said:


> When the classes will be started for MBBS in LMDC ?


9th Dec


----------

